# Margins



## Jeff N (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey guys-
What % markups are you applying to materials? Just curious. I know costs, production rates, and what we'd like to see for return on labor. Margins on material seem more subjective. I range from 50-70%. How 'bout you?

Jeff Nicholson, CLP


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

For spreading or to supply sand/salt mix - 100%.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

We get 100%....
Rick


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

We get 100%


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

We all look like we are in agreement 100 %.


----------

